# Lahnhöhenweg Marburg-Bad Laasphe-Lahnquelle



## Easy (9. Juni 2008)

Hallo an alle Biker aus dem Raum Marburg - Bad Laasphe,

mich würde sehr interessieren, wie die Streckenbeschaffenheit des  Lahnhöhenweges zwischen Marburg - Biedenkopf - Bad Laasphe und Lahnhof ist. 

Ist es ein gut befahrbarer Weg oder mehr ein Trail (so wie Richtung Lahnmündung)? 
Sind viele Wanderer unterwegs? 
Wie wütete der Kyrill, liegen viele Bäume quer? 
Wie gut ist die Beschilderung

Über viele Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen 

easy


----------



## minorearth (10. Juni 2008)

servus,

zu deinen fragen, der lahnhöhenweg ist größtenteils frei. auf jedenfall bis biedenkopf. es kann vereinzelt vorkommen das man über einen baum steigen muß (ist aber eher die ausnahme)! auf der strecke erwarten dich größtenteils waldautobahnen, schotter, asphalt auf jeden fall nichts was schwer zu befahren wäre.....

viel spaß 

christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker200770 (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo!
War heute dort biken,lässt sich prima fahren,kann nur zustimmen..muss man ab und zu absteigen der bäume wegen


----------



## Easy (13. Juni 2008)

Hi,

vielen Dank. Freu mich schon auf die Tour  

Ich habe was gehört, dass der Kyrill insbesondere um Bad Laasphe bös gewütet hätte und viele Wanderwege noch nicht begehrbar wären (ganz zu schweigen von Befahren). Da scheint der Lahnhöhenweg aber nicht von betroffen zu sein 
easy


----------



## roterflitzer (19. Januar 2010)

Hallo Ortskundige,

ich habe vor dieses Frühjahr längere abschnitte des Lahnhöhenweges abzufahren. 
Wo, wenn nicht hier, bekomm ich Informationen zur Wegesart (Forstautobahn, geteert, Trail, etc), zur WEgstrecke (oder kann man blind nach Aushilderung fahren), Kartenmaterial?
danke für eure HIlfe
beste Grüße vom rotenflitzer

PS: Die FRagen beziehen sich auf die ganze Lahnlänge. va Marburg bis Limburg schwebt mir vor abzufahren.


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (23. Januar 2010)

HI roterflitzer
Kenne den Lahnhöhenweg von der Quelle(Lahnhof) bis kurz vor Marburg relativ gut. 
Die Streckenbeschaffenheit reicht vom Wanderpfad bis breitem Forstweg, alles dabei! 
Teer gibts nur ganz selten; ab und zu muß man auch mal absteigen und ein Bäumchen überwinden.
Die Markierung ist relativ vollständig; mit 'nem "aufmerksamen Pfadfinderblick" kommt man klar damit!  
GPS wär natürlich hilfreich...
Die Strecke ab Marburg kenne ich nur sehr begrenzt, da können dir Andere bestimmt besser helfen.

Grüße & Viel Spaß


----------



## minorearth (25. Januar 2010)

roterflitzer schrieb:


> Die FRagen beziehen sich auf die ganze Lahnlänge. va Marburg bis Limburg schwebt mir vor abzufahren.


 
Servus,

das Gr. Kettenblatt hat ja bereits beschrieben von der Quelle bis Marburg. Ab Marburg Richtung Wetzlar ist noch einiges an Waldwegen zu fahren, der Teeranteil wird aber deutlich größer. Ab Wetzlar bis Limburg hast du außer ein paar Schotterwegen fast nur Radweg. Ab Limburg bis Lahnstein wirds dann wieder deutlich anspruchsvoller und auch deutlich mehr Höhenmeter.

Mir persönlich gefällt am besten die Ecke Lahnquelle bis Marburg, und ab Limburg bis Lahnstein. Der Rest ist für die Tonne......was aber sicherlich Geschmackssache ist!

Gruß Christian


----------



## roterflitzer (25. Januar 2010)

Danke euch zwei. Dann werd ich mir noch mal überlegen die Lahn entlang zu biken.
Geschmacksmäßig habs ichs gern etwas technischer als rad- und schotterweg.
vg vom rotenflitzer


----------

